# Rotkeils and anubias



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Do rotkeils eat anubias? I know they are similar with severums but I'm not sure whether they eat the bad-tasting, tough leaves. But still, I don't want to underestimate the power of herbivores with my precious anubias....

Can someone please give me an answer? For some reason, nobody(On other fish sites) would answer this fairly simple question! I didn't have much time during the week, so I just made threads but NO answers for over 5 days!!

Of course, since this is Cichlid-Forum, I know somebody can help me 

I'd really like a rotkeil. I love those gorgeous colors and fins, but my anubias are higher up on my list so.....I'm doing my homework 

Ted


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Good choice, Rotkeils are the way to go!

In short - mine for some reason didn't like anubias, he certainly didn't like the taste but for some reason he really enjoyed ripping the leaves to shreds. I actually left them in there for him to destroy as part of his training (using a scary stick each time he eyed up or attacked plants I wanted) meant that he left even the softest and tastiest plants alone, as long as he could vent on the anubias :lol:.

They'll pull up and eat or destroy plants unless you get lucky, or teach them that something dominant over the Rotkeil protects those plants (scary stick), but no matter what I did he just really wanted to kill the anubias, not just damage it but he would systematically destroy the leaves right back to the stem and would not allow new growth. After a couple of months I got him to stop even that, but it was a battle of will and they are bloody strong willed fish.

He's learnt that his food is a pellet or fresh animal, plants are salad and salad doesn't go down well in this house. As long as you don't end up with a completely dense fish then it's entirely possible to teach them (gradually and gently, the stick is scary, not violent ) about certain things like not eating plants, without it affecting their general behaviour etc.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow......What should I do? The only time I really have to look after my fish is after 9pm, leaving about 12 hours in between where the rotkeil could destroy the plants at his leisure.

Would starting out with a juvenile help at all?

Ted


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

My Rotkiel - which I got as an adult or sub-adult (she was wild caught) didn't bother my anubias at all... She ripped at java fern a bit, abd she munched on pennywort as well - but she didn't do any of the things I was worried she might!

For a short while I had some F1 male Rotkiels and they too ignored the Anubias (I think they were too concerned with the female to think about anything else).

What may have made a difference is that none of my plants were planted - everything was fixed to wood, rocks or in the case of pennywort it was floating.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow......So I guess this a very hit-and-miss chance!

What should I do......I love them rotkeils! 

Maybe I'll try one and report my experiences......  Thanks all

Ted


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Most fish completely ignore anubias, it's got a waxy texture to it - just make sure you mount it tightly so the fish don't tug them around the tank.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

I'd get one anyway, like I said mine didn't like it, he just liked killing it (also a WC fish, if only he and Illy d's could meet) but he did learn and he's not as bad as you might envisage....

In all, it's worth a shot. Definitely worth it, IMHO.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Well of course it's worth it! Look at the colors!!

.....But, I spent a lot of money on my anubias, I'm still a bit worried. But, I'm still gonna try it!

I'm going to get a small one, about 2~2.5 inches long, and have a small tank handy, just in case.

I'll also grow out anacharis in another tank and give it to the rotkeil as a supplement.

I hope I'm ready.....I just need to find time to go to the fish shop 

Ted


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Just to put your mind at rest I just densely replanted my Rotkeil tank with much tastier greenery than Anubias and so far he hasn't paid even the slightest bit of attention to it.

The important thing with Sevs is that they're pretty lazy :lol:, in other words if you put a plant somewhere that's in their main swimming route and therefore they'd have to go around it, well they won't tolerate that. Try to leave enough width between the side of the tank and any anubias, so he can scoot around back there and not be restricted.

Mine seems much happier/less bothered about the rest of the tank being densely planted as long as he has his little fish runs clear.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

OKay :lol: I'll have to wait a few weeks till I get one though, I have to go pretty far.

Still, I'll post when I get one.

I have a question about rotkeil growth rate: I'm feeding my tank mainly NLS. WOuld that be enough for growth? COuld occasional feedings of Tetrabits and bloodworms help? As will anacharis?


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

I feed mine straight NLS mate - you can see his pic in the thread I made here (shows how he's grown since I got him):
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=

I feed the 7.5mm pellets but he even enjoys scooting around for the 1mm pellets and I will occasionally treat him to an Algae wafer.


----------

